# need earphones under rs.500



## anirudhasarawgi (Sep 4, 2016)

need earphones under rs.500
need non in-ear
small ears
to watch tv series n movies on laptop


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 4, 2016)

Soundmagic ES18, or KZ Ate (Order from Aliexpress, can take a month to get delivered, much better sound quality)


----------



## Minion (Sep 7, 2016)

+1 For KZ ATE.


----------



## anirudhasarawgi (Sep 8, 2016)

wat about soundmagic ep20 or skullcandy ?


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 8, 2016)

anirudhasarawgi said:


> wat about soundmagic ep20 or skullcandy ?


May be this will help you:

Top 5 Best Earphones under 500 Rs in India - September 201


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 8, 2016)

anirudhasarawgi said:


> wat about soundmagic ep20 or skullcandy ?



That design is a pain in the ear and skullcandy has poor sound quality. Get KZ ATE instead.


----------



## kartikoli (Dec 28, 2016)

Never made a purchase from Aliexpress can anyone help me or guide me how to purchase. Looking for KZ Ate


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 28, 2016)

kartikoli said:


> Never made a purchase from Aliexpress can anyone help me or guide me how to purchase. Looking for KZ Ate



Buy from sellers with ratings above 4 and adequate orders (say 1000+).

For payment, debit card works. Time to get them delivered using free shipping would be anywhere from 20-40 days depending on customs clearance.


----------



## kartikoli (Dec 28, 2016)

Any suggestions for headphone with mic with in 1000rs, mine just got kaput. Will use it with phone and laptop.

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 28, 2016)

Piston 2

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## kartikoli (Dec 28, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> Piston 2
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk



any link bro? I know there are quite a few fakes around so dont


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 28, 2016)

kartikoli said:


> any link bro? I know there are quite a few fakes around so dont


It seems piston 2 is not available. But piston3 available on same price. check below:

Buy Xiaomi Mi In-Ear Headphones Online(Mi Piston 3) - Mi Indi


----------



## sandynator (Dec 28, 2016)

For piston try to get it from chinese sites like bang good or gearbest.

If you are comfortable getting earbuds then look at venture electronics monk plus @5usd from aliexpress official store.

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 28, 2016)

sandynator said:


> For piston try to get it from chinese sites like bang good or gearbest.
> 
> If you are comfortable getting earbuds then look at venture electronics monk plus @5usd from aliexpress official store.
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


Why should he go for Chinese sites if he can get it from mi own website. In India it is distributed by TVS which should be trustworthy enough.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## sandynator (Dec 28, 2016)

Check again it's out of stock ...

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 28, 2016)

Well, that is strange as I am sure it was available when I posted the link. Now I guess op has to follow what you suggested.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## rickenjus (Jan 3, 2017)

If you are going to purchase KZ ATE, below seller is safe to buy from.

KZ ATES ATE ATR HD9 Copper Driver HiFi Sport Headphones In Ear Earphone For Running With Microphone-in Earphones &amp; Headphones from Consumer Electronics on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Grou

I received mine just today. It took nearly 25 days to reach mumbai and I had to shell out 542 rupees precise, paid with my debit card. ( I added $1 coupon, got it after signing up).  

They have something called buyer's protection, so if you don't get your item within 60 days, you can claim refund. 

So, go ahead with your purchase, don't worry much.


----------



## Sreekumar14378 (Jan 4, 2017)

Go for JBL C100SI it had a balanced bass and voice quality. Apart from that i have JBL T150A, House of Marley Little Bird EM-JE061. Both are waste.


----------

